# 1st Post - local suppliers



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Couldn't resist posting here.

Thought we could have a thread with local suppliers of lumber.

here in Boston area there is :

http://www.downesandreader.com/ Stoughton, MA

http://www.righteouswoods.net Rowly, MA

http://www.wooderylumber.com/ Lunenburg, MA

http://www.highlandhardwoods.com/ Brentwood, New Hampshire

Anyone else?


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Karson's Shop….great supply


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

Anderson an McQuaid in cambride has great lumber from all over the world purplev. surprized ya haven't found the place yet. just passed the rotory by freshpond headind towards belmont.


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

almost forgot just before you get to andersons yard there's longleaf lumber they specailize in reclaimed lumber. picked up some nice antique walnut there.


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

For those in the Northern or Eastern Toronto area, Century Mill Lumber is located just outside of Stouffville. They have racks dedicated to the hobbyiest (letting you pick and choose your boards to your heart's delight) and take custom orders as well.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

LOL Gary - we should all be so lucky to be close to THAT ONE.

dannymac- thanks for the update. I'll go check them out and see what they have in the rough and pricing wise. do you shop there? how are they in terms of cost?


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

crap almost fogot boulter plywood at 24 broadway somerville, some of the best cabinet grade ply around. there's probably a few more i'm forgeting but these 3 are my favorites


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

the reclaimed stuff is kind of pricey when trying to match woods on antique furniture longleaf lumber is a godsend. Anderson an Mcquaid priced about average but their selection is incredible. boulter expensive but well worth it esspecially for the marine ply


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Idaho, Boise/Eagle area, High Desert Hardwood http://www.highdeserthardwood.com/
Cash only. Good selection.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Woodsmith in Falmouth MA
Great selection and great people to deal with.
Ellen


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ralph Southwick
978-355-4042
Barre, MA

Ralph is a hobbyist sawyer harvesting from his property. He usually has maple, oak, ash, birch, cherry and pine. He mills mostly to 4/4 and air dries for a year. I usually dry an additional year in my barn loft.

Prices for hardwoods are $2/bf except $4/bf for cherry - cash only. What he calls "seconds" are half those prices.


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

Here is KC, we have Schutte Lumber, Metro Hardwoods, Liberty Hardwoods, and Woodcraft. Plus, there are several sawyers within about 45 minutes of the city that you can call…..usually one or two list stuff of craigslist.


----------



## Woodcanuck (Mar 9, 2010)

If you're west of Toronto take a trip to A&M Wood Specialty in Cambridge: http://www.forloversofwood.com/

Ya…I know…the URL evokes a whole different kind of imagery. 

They actually have a lot of good stuff. Lots of domestic and exotic hardwoods, instrument parts, turning blanks and the biggest supply of veneers I've ever seen.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm in LA, west side (flashes Ws with hands , and we have:

Home Depot (5 main hardwoods in 1x thickness: red oak, birch, maple, poplar, and recently, alder), as well as Douglas fir (I've heard it's scarce in Texas - how crazy), radiata pine (very light, pretty, delicate grain, not like standard "coffin grade"/knotty pine, and less yellow/more tan).

Lowe's - Don't know a ton about the selection here, but pretty similar.

Anderson Plywood - not huge, but a good size wall of plywood stacks on shelves - everything from walnut veneer to baltic birch, though the latter is the one ply they stock not in 4×8, but rather 5×5. There's a room around back with 2 aisles with tall stands of 4/4 zebrawood, wenge (amazing to see it so huge), and several other common and rarer hardwoods. They have one little section in the front with unlabeled (I imagine they know what they are) 1-off boards that probably cost much more and are the pretty/rare stuff. It's for contractors, so only open M-F/10-6, meaning I have a near impossible time getting there anymore with the new job.

House of Hardwoods - haven't been yet, but they're a little place with stacks of the exotics, like cocobolo, purpleheart, lacewood, etc.

Rockler - Not a big selection at all, but it's really a woodworking products store. The back wall and some of the back of the right wall have some stands of things like cherry, padauk, bloodwood, zebrawood, mahogany, etc. Prices are probably high, though I'm not up on my S4S exotics. I recall a 1×8 about 8' long of zebrawood being about $80+. I put it back 

And then of course I find wood on the street all the time. I was just going out for a meal last night and passed a large Juniper tree a family cut down and piled as whole logs by the road. I stopped and talked to them as they got back from 4th festivities. They said another had died awhile back, and this one was dying, and to help myself. I took a respectably small pile this time. It's pretty full in my yard, but I want to see how it handles on the lathe!


----------



## DrewM (Mar 10, 2010)

South Eastern PA and Northern Delaware area has Delaware county supply company in Aston, PA. They have a lot of stuff there including rough sawn hardwoods, sheet goods, mill-work, and construction lumber. Prices are fairly good and the people are helpful. Saw a few nice maple and walnut slabs there with great figure. Overall its a nice place to just go and browse through what they have.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I would like to add to *Gary's* list in LA area..

*Anawalt Lumber Co*
http://www.anawaltlumber.com/

*Arroyo Hardwoods*
http://www.arroyohardwoods.com/

*Eisenbrand Exotic Hardwoods *
http://www.eisenbrandhardwoods.com/

*Plywood & Door *
http://www.pdusa.com/


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

North Carolina…....The Hardwood Store of NC. in Gibsonville, NC. They are located between Burlington and Greensboro, NC. They have a nice selection of both domestic and exotic woods, plus sheet goods. I still go there even after moving to South Carolina. 
4 1/2 hour drive, but worth it. They are great to deal with and priced very fair. I can buy fairly local, but the service and quality sucks, so I will alway go back to the Hardwood Store. They also have an On-Line Store.


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

have a feeling this thread isgonna grow to epic proportions.
everybody has their favorite lumberyard


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

*Anawalt Lumber* on Pico! I used to go in there all the time when I was working remodels in Beverly Hills. That's a good place!

*Eisenbrand*...been there, bought a bunch of highly figured sample pieces for some small box work. Convenient shapes, good prices. He's right around the corner from the Torrance Rockler. The guys at Rockler weren't really happy to mention his name when I was looking for highly figured wood, but I still go to that Rockler for most of my stuff (it's far from home, but close to work). Plus, the owner's a pretty patient guy, letting me pick through the samples to my heart's delight.

Closer to home, *Far West Plywood* (a lot more than plywood, good lengths of all kinds of hardwood),
and *Conejo Hardwood*- they have the real, good, apple ply with a good layer of veneer- and again, lots of nice hardwoods.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

I use Wall's Lumber in Mayodan, NC about 20 minute drive for me from Martinsville. I have not bought that much yet, but they have a large selection of all types and grades.

http://walllumber.com/default.asp


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

In the Twin Cities, Youngblood Lumber has an excellent selection of hardwood plywoods and domestic hardwoods, some S3S and some rough. I'm not too sure about their exotics as I haven't done a project using exotics. They also carry laminates and other cabinet materials. I'd say their focus is cabinet materials. Nice guys and you can always sort to your heart's content.


----------



## woodtarded (Jan 4, 2013)

I am looking for an alternative lumber supplier in the North Alabama area. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

How about the Denver Metro Area?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Man, this thread came back from the dead! I have one to add- I saw some maple at Rockler, 1/4" by 3" by 24", $7.99. I was in my local Do-It Center getting propane for my grille and spotted some curly maple, absolutely gorgeous figure, $1.89 for the same thing, except it's only 2-1/2" wide. Less than one fourth the price. I bought all their 1.5, 2.5 and 5 inch wide curly maple. Came out to about $30. Boxes in the making! On top of that, I got the 5% "old man" discount. =D


----------



## keathb (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone have any dealers in the Atlanta Area?


----------

